# How smart is your right foot?



## Swtbrat (Jan 21, 2008)

How smart is your right foot? Just try this................It's from an orthopedic surgeon............ This will boggle your mind and you will keep trying over and over again to see if you can outsmart your foot, but you can't. It's pre-programmed in your brain!

1. WITHOUT anyone watching you (they will think you are GOOFY.....) and while sitting where you are at your desk in front of your computer, lift your right foot off the floor and make clockwise circles. 

2. Now, while doing this, draw the number "6" in the air with your right hand. Your foot will change direction.
And there's nothing you can do about it! 

Brat!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

I think im damaged cuz it didnt do that for me lol


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 21, 2008)

OOOH That's a tricky one. I almost changed direction.


----------



## Mike (Jan 21, 2008)

Hehe, cool.


----------

